# Stock speaker size in 02' Silverado extended cab?



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey folks,

I'm down visiting a friend and he has some nasty sound coming from probable blown door speakers in his truck. I thought I'd just see if anyone knows their size off hand or if anyone had a cheap set of speakers that would make a direct drop in replacement.

My buddy isn't into high end audio and only wants the buzz to stop lol.

I looked through the mount screens and it looks like its a 4" driver with a 3/4" tweeter in there - but I really didn't think anyone used 4" as the main drivers anymore since generally car makers are trying a bit harder to meet consumers audio needs and the market at large leans toward more bass than in the past.

Nope - I didn't search this time lol - not able to spend much time on the computer during this trip - so I thought I'd just see what people know.

Thanks in advance!
Less


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

The front doors are a 6.5" components. 6.5" in the door, and a 3/4" or so tweeter in the door panel.
The door panel has to be removed to replace the speakers, you can't just pop the screen off.

Any 6.5" speaker will go in the door. The hole is slightly larger than a normal 6.5" speaker so you have to be careful and center it up before you screw it in. The OEM speakers are not screwed to the door, it uses a hook and clip arrangement, so mark and drill new holes for your new speakers.

The back doors are a 4x6. Easy enough to replace if you have to . pop off the door panel. They are attached in the same manner as the fronts. 

Easy, easy vehicle to swap speakers in.....


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

On ebay you can get a set of Phoenix Golds RSD6.5c comps that will drop right in for the front, and I'd recamend A set of Memphis's 4x6 street edge coax's for the rear. 

Both will sound great off of deck power. The tweet for the front you'll have to make a mounting template. 

I have a 2000 GMC Sierra so if you have any Qs just ask.


----------

